# First Post And A Vostok Radio Room



## StampeSV4 (Aug 12, 2009)

This is my first post on this forum. I have been interested in Russian watches for about a year, after I was given a Poljot Hanhart. I don't have any photos of it and my camera is being serviced but I will post some soon. I recently picked up this Vostok...










...and I also have this 31659 Sturmanskie.










Continuing with the pilot connection and knowing how popular photos are on forums, I thought that you might like these Yaks, taken at this year's Flying Legends show.



















As for the Radio Room, I was hoping to say that I caught one on ebay yesterday but it sold for Â£205 plus postage!

Regards

Jon'.


----------



## zed4130 (Jun 25, 2009)

welcome jon, love the Sturmanskie.

paul


----------



## keygold (Aug 1, 2009)

some nice watches


----------



## StampeSV4 (Aug 12, 2009)

Thanks for the comments on the watches. The Vostok is a 3AKA3.

Was Â£211 (incl p&p) a record price for a Radio Room?

Regards

Jon'.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

StampeSV4 said:


> Thanks for the comments on the watches. The Vostok is a 3AKA3.
> 
> Was Â£211 (incl p&p) a record price for a Radio Room?
> 
> ...


I`d say so, the most I`ve seen one advertised for was around Â£100 which was way more then I paid for mine 

Cool Yaks BTW B)


----------



## Xantiagib (Apr 22, 2005)

Gotta be a record.... should have held on to mine then :blink:


----------

